# Cambio de LEDs en pantalla de Nokia 1100



## Yulder789 (Mar 10, 2005)

Lo que pasa es que un amigo tiene un telefono nokia 1100 y le cambio el led de color verde de la pantalla por uno azul, quiero saber si ustedes saben como hacerlo y si me podria orientar gracias....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 11, 2005)

Hola Yulder789,

Bienvenido al foro,

El cambio de leds utilizados como luz de fondo en equipos móviles es algo sencillo, pero requiere un poco de practica a la hora de manipular estos componentes debido a su pequeño tamaño.  Los leds se consiguen en el mercado como LEDS SMD 0603 de alta luminosidad, los hay de 2.8 voltios y 3.5 voltios, lo ideal es conseguir los de 2.8 voltios puesto que con estos no es necesario realizar la modificación de la resistencia limitadora, y la intensidad de la luz te quedara igual a la original pero por supuesto de otro color.
Desgraciadamente los leds color azul real, azul cielo y blanco que son los colores mas apetecidos por los usuarios que quieren este cambio funcionan a 3.5 voltios y por eso requieren un trabajo extra, que consiste en disminuir un 25% la resistencia limitadora.

Si no tienes experiencia en la manipulación de componentes SMD, es mejor que dejes ese trabajo en manos de un experto, ya que estos componentes son muy sensibles a la temperatura y se pueden dañar mientras los soldas.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Yulder789 (Mar 11, 2005)

Gracias Por la ayudita, Li-ion lo que pasa es que mi profesor es un ingeniero electronico y dijo que me ayudaba pero necesito saber si me podrias ayudar con lo de el cambio de la resistencia limitadora, si tienes un plano o algo para guiarme gracias..........


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2005)

Como te decía en mi anterior post, solo busca la resistencia que esta en serie con el diodo led y coloca otra resistencia con un valor 25% menor.
En cuanto a los planos o alguna información adicional referente a este tema, no tengo nada al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Yulder789 (Mar 13, 2005)

gracias por la ayuda li-on si pude cambiar el led....


----------

